# TobyKeith, The Chihuahua, Is ‘Back On His Throne’ As The World’s Oldest Living Dog



## Bella (Oct 17, 2022)

TobyKeith, a 21-year-old chihuahua from Florida, is once again the world's oldest living dog, according to Guinness World Records. > https://sports.yahoo.com/tobykeith-chihuahua-back-throne-worlds-090243963.html?src=rss







"Pebbles, a 22-year-old South Carolina-based toy fox terrier owned by Julie Gregory, was the previous world’s oldest living dog. TobyKeith's owner Gisela Shore of Greenacres, Fla., told USA TODAY she had sent condolences to Pebbles' owners." "It was sad news."

And she was recently notified by Guinness that TobyKeith was "back on his throne," Shore said.
TobyKeith, who is 21¾ years old, had his regular six-month visit with the veterinarian last month, and "he is in perfect health," Shore said.

Shore says she takes it easy on TobyKeith, who enjoys going on walks in the neighborhood and letting him roam around their yard. "He loves to sunbathe 10 to 15 minutes a day," she said. He also enjoys trips to the park and frequent car rides, at least three times a week. Shore cracks the window down, "but only at a stop light," she said. "And I do take him to get his pedicures … about every four weeks."

TobyKeith eats pretty well, too. His favorite meal Shore said is a mix of brown rice, vegetables, chicken and dog kibble. "As a treat, he still enjoys his carrots (minced into tiny little bites), and a little piece of turkey in the morning. That's what he eats almost every day," Shore said.

A sales rep, Shore does about half of her work from home. "He's either right behind me," cuddled at her back in her work chair, "or at my feet," she said. "I think he's looking for heat."






Oh, and about that name. Shore told Guinness she adopted the chihuahua as a puppy after an elderly couple surrendered him to a shelter because they could no longer care for the dog, which had originally been named "Peanut Butter."

A country music fan, Shore had tickets to a Toby Keith concert about the time she connected with her new puppy. "And I just thought it would be funny to name a tiny little three-pound dog after this big, 6-foot, 250-pound man," Shore said."

Bella


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

I wish they all lived that long!


----------

